# Pacu or RBpiranhas (natt) ?



## LordNattereri (Dec 31, 2003)

please identify these.. are they pacu or natt ? i will kill the man if they are pacus..


----------



## LordNattereri (Dec 31, 2003)

the group pic they are 1.5" - 2" .


----------



## LordNattereri (Dec 31, 2003)

they are very active, it is hard to catch good pics.. They are also very very afraid of my movements.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Sorry buddy but they are RB Pacu's, see how the eye lines up w/ the mouth.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

pacus

b.c.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

PACUS


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Omg they are hideous!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

pacus


----------



## LordNattereri (Dec 31, 2003)

nooooooooooo, are u all sure that they are pacus ?!









i am gonna kill that bas.









but in some pictures in here, i examined that there are a lot of similarities with RBpiranhas and mine. maybe they are very tiny to be identified as rbpiranhas?!

one more thing, i gave them a goldfish yesterday, same size with my fish in 3minutes they managed to eat its tail and etc. Then i took him out of the tank, but they were not hungry.. They also have tiny teeth i can see..

THANX all of u !!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They are pacu and they will eat feeders if that is all they are given.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

pacus. Sorry man


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yUp Pacus heh jux look at the mouth heh


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep Pacus.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

lol the guy prolly ended up in jail for killing that other person who sold him the pacus..hence, he didn't reply yet.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Pacus buddy and they do eat feeders. You can buy some real p's and use the pacus as food.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Def Pacus m8!! Cant u take em back and complain about being sold the wrong fish!!! Its ur right as the custmer!! False advertisement!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

pacus man. sorry.

Joe


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Bastards,,,
I see it happen all the time here ...
Sore owners sellng them as RB selling RB as "blacks".
Arse Holes..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

pacus.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I would return them ASAP, or start planning on picking up a 500-700 gallon setup within 2 years . . . they grow fast and get huge. also, the bigger they get the uglier they get.

~Will.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Pacu.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

decent looking pacus.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

VICEOUS pacus.


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

Reds have smaller eyes and quite a large underbite. Not one of those fish has either of these, take them back!


----------



## LordNattereri (Dec 31, 2003)

thanx all of you very much !!!!
i was in jail so i couldn't reply








finally i gave the pacus back, and got real piranhas..

but again please identify these for me !!


----------



## LordNattereri (Dec 31, 2003)

another pic


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

ya those are rbp cute lil guys too the ones at the top were pacus


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Yea those are the real deal RBP...but is it just me or were the pacus better looking?


----------



## LordNattereri (Dec 31, 2003)

andymel said:


> Yea those are the real deal RBP...but is it just me or were the pacus better looking?


 I think the reason was that the tank was a bit dirty when I took those Piranha pics and the water was not very clean. Also piranhas are babies they are very small, but those pacus were not that small, also they had their colour as they were bigger. But piranhas are colourless for now.. When they get bigger they'll turn to red, I hope









so they are nattereri ha?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Finally the correct fish!! Gd luck wiv da lil fellas!!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

good luck with those little guys


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

good luck


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

glad you got that straitend out. can't wait to see the pics when they get larger


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

RBPACUS :nod:


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

just wondering what did the guy say when you return the pacu??? did he gave you an extra rbp?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

good luck


----------

